# Could use some advice, kind of an emergency



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I should have asked sooner....but didn't even think to get on here.

Had a friend call me 2 mornings ago, her neighbor's kid's mini (i know, lol) was down in the pasture and couldn't get up. I headed over, and was really surprised by what I found. This mini (who is 27 years old BTW) is skin and bones...I mean literally no meat left :-(

We got a blanket under him and got him standing...but he couldn't walk. His feet are a little long, his wolf teeth are huge, and he just looks miserable :-( His hind end is soooo wobbly and he just couldn't seem to get him feet under himself.

The neighbor told me it is her kid's mini, but he lost interest in riding and the mini has just been a pasture pet all winter. He is as wooly as a mammoth and you can't tell he is unhealthy by looking at him in the pasture. He told me I could have him so we backed her van up to him and lifted him in. I brought him into the warmest room in my barn, put some hay and water in front of him, and headed to tractor supply. Good thing I opened that Etsy store a couple of weeks ago...I just spent most of my profit but I can't resist neglected animals! I got Bran Oil, joint supplement, Probiotics, Electrolytes for the water, and senior feed.

Once home, gave him the probiotics, mixed a little bit of senior food with some bran oil and joint supplement, made sure everything was within his reach, and left him for the night.

This morning he was laying in the same spot, but he had eaten all the senior food mix, most of his hay, and drank some water. He had also pooped and peed. He had his head up and whinnied (weakly) when he saw me.

We got him up with a blanket again, this time he supported his own weight once up for a minute. I led him while my husband supported him with the blanket for a short trip around the yard to get him moving. He pooped and peed during this trip. When we got back to the barn we stopped him in front of the food and took the blanket sling off and he stood by himself eating for about an hour.

I decided to leave him and as I was exiting the room whistled for my dog to follow....imagine my surprise when the little pony slowly shuffled himself a few steps towards me, then shuffled a few steps back to his food again without falling! I checked him about 2 hours later and he was still up (in the same place) eating. I checked about an hour after than and he was down again, so I am letting him rest for the night.

I have a call in to an equine dentist and hopefully he can get here soon.

You guys know more about horses than me...so can you give me some advice? I plan to worm in a few weeks if he makes it that long, as I don't want to shock his body with it right now. I also plan to wait on getting feet trimmed, as he can barely stand right now. I am giving 10cc of probiotic paste twice a day, 16oz of senior feed with 1oz of bran oil and 1oz of joint supplement 3 times a day, as well as free fed grass hay and free fed water with electrolyte powder in it.

Any advice is much appreciated. I had to sell my horses awhile back and with this little guy around I am totally falling in love. Thanks!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't forget to give him plain old fresh water along with the electrolyte water. 

If his hooves are really long I'd go ahead and start rasping off a little every few days. Just do it while he's laying down.

Good luck with him Linsay and bless you for being willing to step up to the plate for the little guy.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

What Teej said. It sounds like you're doing everything right. 
Hmmm, don't forget minerals, that's easy to overlook. And use a regular hairbrush (just like yours) to get right down to the skin if he's really shaggy. All kinds of creepy crawlies can hide in that and drain him dry. They flock to critters in poor condition.

That little guy probably thinks he's died and gone to heaven! Bless you for your kindness to him.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I would be happy to come trim his feet for you (no charge).


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Just as I start losing faith in those involved in the horse world, I come on here, and see a post like this. 

You are all good people. Thank You!! :angel:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good on you, Linsay. :thumb:


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Tiempo,

I have Amish neighbors and they have already offered to come trim his feet for me...but thank you so much for the offer  I still want to do lunch sometime though!!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

EarthSheltered said:


> Just as I start losing faith in those involved in the horse world, I come on here, and see a post like this.
> 
> You are all good people. Thank You!! :angel:


100% agreed!


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Some beet pulp would be good to add to his feeding regimen. You can feed it dry or if you are worried about him not getting enough water wet it providing of course there are no other underlying issues. Bless you for helping this little guy!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Might want to do a little reading on "refeeding syndrome" so you know what to avoid/watch out for, but the #1 thing to remember when feeding a starved horse is LOW/NO CARBOHYDRATES. This is just for the first few days. Afterward you can start adding them in a little at a time.

This is definitely the time of year that horses start coming up infested with lice, so look for that. Most common places for them to show up is along the underside of the neck and at the poll, behind the ears.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Got him up on his feet this morning at about 9am (had to use the blanket again, he was very wobbly at first) but...it is now 4:00 pm and he is still up  Granted, he hasn't moved around much except maybe a few steps here and there..but he is eating and drinking well. He seems to have a goopy eye today though. I know breastmilk can fix pinkeye...do you think putting some fresh goat's milk in the eye will help (this may sound crazy and be way off...but it seems like it makes sense in my head, please judge gently, lol!), or do I need to go purchase something and if so, what? Thanks.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Breast milk helps pinkeye because the mother is nursing the baby and has the same disease the baby has and makes antibodies for the pinkeye, which then is taken in by the baby. Since the goat doesn't have the same pinkeye, probably won't help so much. There are herbal eye washes you can make that help a lot, you can google that. I don't remember right now which herbs to use. Personally I'd ask your vet. Could be he could use an antibiotic.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You're awesome, Linsay. God bless you.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

You know, if his wolf teeth are really long and he needs dental work done, I would probably use beet pulp pellets soaked into a soupy mess if I were going to feed beet pulp (which I probably would). Use really hot water. You can add minerals or whatever to it, but I think it will be easier to eat. Also, if you worm, there is a product called Powerpak that is supposed to be easier because it gets rid of worms incrementally so that you don't overload him.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Went out this morning and he was up all on his own and slowly walked over to me. Unfortunately, my kids and I have some sort of flu..so I am going to lay down. Will update when I am feeling a little better.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like he is gaining some energy. Poor little guy!! And you are wonderful for giving him great care & a chance. You do have to be careful about one that is really starved down like that.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Good for you for helping...shame on neighbors. :grit: "Kids" are not the ultimate owners of anything. It's unfair to subject animals to the supervision of children without oversight by adults. If kids were as responsible as adults, we would not call them children. :bash:

As much as the teeth and feet may need work, it still might be worth just feeding mash and getting the horse stronger before doing anything else. I don't think my vet would want to sedate a starving mini to work on its teeth. They may be bad but the horse may not be healthy enough to tolerate sedation or even just the stress of the dental work.

Check in with your vet, though, to make sure your re-feeding diet is appropriate, especially for a mini, and get advice. I doubt that the horse has pink eye....could be anything, really, even just hair getting in the eye and causing irritation. If anything, maybe ask the vet about antibiotic ointment for the eye (not regular antibiotic ointment!)

I would never feed beet pulp dry, but especially not to a horse that is already struggling. Make it into soup....lots of water. 

And yes, make sure he has fresh water all the time.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Way to go for taking in the little guy!!!!

I dont have any suggestions, except never underestimate the power of lots of love and affection. Poor guy sounds like he was thrown out and just thrown whatever food was there. Probably hasnt had a whole lot of attention in a while. I bet he would love to be loved on, or even a agood grooming session


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Well, I am finally feeling better today...that flu was terrible! The pony was up again this morning and it is in the 60s so I decided to put him out in the pen so he could get some fresh air. About 4 hours later he went down again, but when I went out and pulled on his halter he got to his feet again...so i'm not sure if he couldn't get up...or he was just taking a break.

I brought him up to the kid's play area to take a look at what I was dealing with. When I started looking through his hair I was appalled! He has LOTS of every kind of bug/flea/tick/louse/etc and even more eggs! You can barely see his skin through all the eggs...that is when was making his eyes gooey as well...they are surrounded my eggs! 

I decided to start by brushing out the mane and tail...that changed quickly when I realized there were big matted nests for all the bugs. So we just chopped most of them off and brushed out what was left. His mane and tail were soooo long and thick. When they grow back he will be gorgeous! Then I gave him a haircut to make his body hair short enough for the bug/egg comb (took me so long I got a blister!) He doesn't look pretty...but at least we will get these bugs off. I treated him with bug spray and brushed and brushed and brushed...then combed and combed and combed. 

I scraped all the eggs off his face and rinsed his eyes out. I have 6 photos I am uploading now...will post shortly.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Before









My daughter is in LOVE, he was ridden last summer by a 4 year old, so maybe, just MAYBE if we can get him healthy again...but i'm not telling her that!


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

after


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

after


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

After (see how gray he is? They said he is 27! I didn't see all the gray till I started cutting!)


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Poor thing. You can see how thin he is even through the winter coat. They must not have actually looked at him. Little Dude is lucky he has you.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

DaniR1968 said:


> Poor thing. You can see how thin he is even through the winter coat. They must not have actually looked at him.


That was my first thought too. Or maybe they didn't care? :grit:

Can you use lice powder or something like that? Probably too cold still to bathe him. 

I don't think he looks terribly grey or old. 27 isn't extremely old for a mini - we were told to expect them to live 35+ years so were warned to make sure we were in it for the long haul!  I got a mini this fall who is 20 and she was FAT! We are considering teaching her to drive even though she's pushing 21 and has been a broodmare her whole life. Because we expect she'll still be going strong in 10 years!


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

Bless your heart for taking this poor baby in & caring for her, if I lived closer I would love to come help you!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have a vet that will check him out for you? They may be able to fill in the blanks for you. Sounds like you have done a great job with him and I agree, the little guy probably thinks he has gone to heaven.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

When your vet looks at him please have him evaluated for Cushings. His hair seems awfuly long. It might just be me though. You are doing a great job keep up the great work!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww, he's very cute. Bless you for taking him in and I pray he does well with no complications.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

jennigrey said:


> Might want to do a little reading on "refeeding syndrome" so you know what to avoid/watch out for, but the #1 thing to remember when feeding a starved horse is LOW/NO CARBOHYDRATES. This is just for the first few days. Afterward you can start adding them in a little at a time.
> 
> This is definitely the time of year that horses start coming up infested with lice, so look for that. Most common places for them to show up is along the underside of the neck and at the poll, behind the ears.


I have all my guys on the "safe choice" food, I think it is super low in carbs...


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Linsay2231 said:


> The neighbor told me it is her kid's mini, but he lost interest in riding and the mini has just been a pasture pet all winter.


I know I'm just being mean this morning, but any kid that can ride a mini has to be about 5 years old. So I assume that means they were the ones in charge of feeding and caring for it? Not their 40lb, 5 year old kid? 

My mini is only 33" tall. I don't think it would have been possible for anyone over the age of 3 to ride her. 

I think I need more coffee...I'm just grumpy.

My mini also has the same yak coat. I think that is very common in minis, but we are considering having her tested for Cushings this spring because the previous owner had said she didn't fully shed out last year. However, in my opinion, that doesn't excuse anything but possibly the long coat.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

sharplady said:


> When your vet looks at him please have him evaluated for Cushings. His hair seems awfuly long. It might just be me though. You are doing a great job keep up the great work!


That's what I thought as well. Malnutrition can cause issues with coats as well, i've seen it several times. Here's hoping that's all it is.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

He is up and about today. I have left him in the barn all day (in a 12 by 12 stall) because we have strong winds and I don't want him getting blown all over the place. Got some powder to hopefully help with all the bugs and beet pulp to feed him as a soup. I do plan on having a vet out, unfortunately it is going to be a couple of weeks before I can do that. Have someone coming to check on his teeth tomorrow and let me know if they think it is a good idea to do them now or wait until he is stronger.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Oh ya, the kid who owned the horse is FOUR years old, it is 100% the parents fault this poor guy got to be in this state :-(


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

My friend and I rescued a Saddlebred that was in similar condition. We didn't know if he would make it the winter, it was February when we got him, but he did and now he's one of the best horses you could ask for. I think knowing that they are loved can help them recover. It makes them want to eat and drink instead of giving up. It sounds like he want to live so he must already feel loved.  I would be ready for rain rot this spring if his coat is as bad as all that. You could prolly give him a bath with the iodine soap when it's warm before he gets the sores as a preventive. 
Good luck! You have a good heart.


----------



## Horsinaround (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so happy you have taken this little guy in....sounds like he is getting stronger by the day and I pray he continues to uprise from his poor condition. Looks like your daughter has fallen in love! Keep up the good work


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

With all those pests he is no doubt anemic. I am unfamiliar with equine treatments for anemia; might be an injection you can give him. Or maybe some Red Cell?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Linsay, I don't know if you already have an equine vet that you use, but my friend is by far the best and the most reasonable in the area.. she posted on my thread about Dude on my FB page. She's amazing and she's very close to you. 

Let me know if you'd like her number.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Tiempo-
We use Gaide Vet Hospital. You can PM me your friends info if you want though...it's always good to have a back up just in case


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Just a little update...the pony is doing awesome. He is up and about all the time now. I am leaving him out in the pasture during the day and stalling him nights now. He is eating tons and I am sure he has gained substantially already. His hair is also looking better already. I will try to get some pics soon. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

awww so glad to hear!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

sharplady said:


> Some beet pulp would be good to add to his feeding regimen. You can feed it dry or if you are worried about him not getting enough water wet it providing of course there are no other underlying issues. Bless you for helping this little guy!


PLEASE don't feed him dry beet pulp. Too much risk of choke with dry beet pulp and a compromised animal. Soak beet pulp well before feeding.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

farmergirl said:


> PLEASE don't feed him dry beet pulp. Too much risk of choke with dry beet pulp and a compromised animal. Soak beet pulp well before feeding.


Ditto.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I am eagerly awaiting new pictures and smiling ear to ear with the new good news. A happy thread!


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Update: I got my hopes up too soon :-( 

4 days ago...Had the vet out and said she can't see anything wrong except that is he majorly emaciated..so that is good news. No cushings. The bad news it she said his vitals were dangerously low :-( We got his teeth done (no need to give him seditaves, thank god!), They were reallllly bad. she told me to keep doing what I am doing, we crossed our fingers, and said our goodbyes.

3 days ago: In the morning he was down again :-( We decided to leave him down and put his food and water where he could reach it. We decided to leave him down for up to 3 days if he wasn't showing interest in getting up in hopes he would gain some strength.

2 days ago: Still down, we cleaned under him, put lots of fresh hay, and flipped him over.

1 day ago: Still down, we did the same as yesterday.

Today: Still down, but when I opened the stall door he tried to get up and almost succeeded! We got a blanket and got it under him and hoisted him up. He got right to his feet and there was no need to help him balance from there. After about 5 mins of standing I took him for a walk around the yard, he seemed fine. I cleaned the stall and put him back in. He doesn't look like he will go down again soon...but he didn't last time either. We gave him a good grooming and re-applied his bug powder...but I think those are all gone.

As of the vet being here he is getting free fed Senior horse chow, soaked beet pulp, grass hay, loose minerals, and a bran fat supplement feed (can't think of the name right now...) but he has full 5 gallon buckets of feeds all over his stall...i'm sure he is in heaven! We also got his feet done last week so that is over with. He has been chowing down and only looks a little skinny now. I misplaced my memory card, but as soon as I find it I will post pics, I promise.

This little guy, whom my daughter has named Santa Clause, is not out of the woods yet, please send good vibes for him!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

It makes me SO angry when people neglect animals so severely that this happens. I sincerely hope that he rallies again. The poor guy  You are an angel for taking him in. The old owners should be shot.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Will continue to pray he makes a full recovery. How awful they let him get in that condition! There is no excuse.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy!

Did you ask the vet about letting him stay down for days at a time? Usually they try to keep them up because their system works better. I'd think it would also help in regaining his strength. 

Also sometimes animals just get our numbers. Had a dog once that I thought was terribly sick. She wouldn't move, so I carried her out of the hay field, got in the car with her in my lap while hubby drove us to the emergency clinic, carried her inside and sat with her in my lap, and then carried her into the exam room where the vet had me lay her on the floor. She never moved a muscle the whole time all this was going on. Vet stepped away from her and called her name and she got up and walked to him. Nothing wrong with her other than she had scraped her throat from eating a bone. Can we say DRAMA QUEEN? LOL She was really into all that attention she was getting, once I yelled at her for worrying me that way she was all back to prancing around with tail wagging. I think she was laughing at me.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

The vet said because he is a mini and doesnt have much weight to put pressure an anything, along with the fact he is just sooo weak, that it wouldn't hurt to let him stay down. It did seem to make him in better spirits for the time he was down. 

We were going to put him down yesterday. He just keeps going down, we have to get him to his feet every single time, he is getting a bedsore on his hip....just not looking good. When went out to get him up to take him out of the barn to put him down, I grabbed his halter and my husband got ready with a blanket to slide it under him and pull him up...wouldn't you know he hopped right to his feet with no help for the first time since he has been here. Then he whinnied!

So he gets another chance. I went out this morning and he was down once again, but when I grabbed his halter and pulled he got to his feet without someone using the blanket under him. I would say this is major improvement. I think horses can sense feelings, and this is him telling me he is still up for a fight to get better.

Should I dress the bed sore? And if so, how? It isn't actually through the skin but there is a baseball sized spot with no hair and it is quite red and a little *****. I believe he got it because when he lays down and can't get back up he gets frustrated and tried a lot, thus rubbing the hair off.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'd clean the sore to remove the pus with something not irritating like betadine, I wouldn't use peroxide, and if possible, cob together a way to hold a thick gauze pad in place with Vetwrap. You'll have to check it often and it may not stay on but it's worth a try. 

You're doing a good job for your old gentleman.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

How about a sugardine dressing for the wound? Google sugardine and how to make sugardine. Lots & lots of info. A simple, easy treatment and maybe something you already have to make it up.

_Sugardine (or sugardyne) is an easy to make, economical and effective remedy made from granulated household sugar and 10% povidone iodine, or betadine. Commercial ready-made sugardine mixtures are also available. The idea of using sugar to treat wounds is not a new idea. In the past, honey has been used on wounds and sugardine itself has been used to treat human bedsores and burns. Many farriers and veterinarians have used sugardine in their practices with great success.

Sugardine is commonly used on horses to treat thrush, abscesses, laminitis, proud flesh and wounds. It draws out infection, improves drainage and toughens hooves while promoting healthy tissue growth. Unlike some other common remedies, sugardine doesn't dry or damage existing healthy tissue.

To make sugardine, simply mix one part 10% povidone iodine (or betadine, but this is usually more expensive!) to two parts white sugar. Add more or less sugar to reach desired consistency. It should be like thick honey when all mixed together. Put the sugardine in a container with a lid. The mixture will need stirring now and then but it will never go bad. Sugardine gets very stiff in the cold and sometimes the sugar settles a little. Povidone iodine ointment can be used in the mix as well. Herbs can be added to make sugardine an effective poultice. 

If treating thrush or another hoof ailment, it sometime helps to bandage the sugardine in and then tape it all up. Leave this on for a day or two. Make sure to clean the hooves thoroughly and to pack the sugardine deep into the clefts. Sugardine can also be used as an antibiotic ointment on wounds, scrapes, and burns._


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It has been my experience that if a human is trying, a horse will try too. I do think that quite often we become so focused on making them better that they can start to feel like we're picking on them and the best way to avoid that is to take a few minutes and go out and spend a few minutes grooming them. 

Given the fact that he's pretty run down right now, I would think he would be quite prone to infection. mamahen and Irish Pixie have given you great advice but you might want to talk to your vet about an antibiotic. 

The antibiotic comment made me wonder if you might not want to give him a probiotic to help balance his system a bit.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep trying. It can be a rollercoaster ride rehabing an equine that has been so severely neglected. I have one in my barn now, a 2 year old donk who spent half of his life starving. He's coming around, but it's been 5 months to get him to this point.

With you in spirit. As much as it angers me that there are people who are cruel to animals, it gives me hope in humanity when I learn of people like yourself.
Thank you for caring and for working so hard to give this little guy a chance at a normal life.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you encourage him to lie on his other side to take some pressure of his ulcer?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I am trying to encourage him to lay on both sides.


























Please excuse his dirty legs...I keep trying to get them clean but he lays down and then urinates on himself and the whole process must start over :-(


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like he's putting on a little weight. You're doing a good job so don't get discouraged. That's good to know about mini's being able to spend longer times laying down. If one of mine get an injury or something that wants to make them lay down for long periods of time I won't be thinking I have to stay with them and hold them up. 

I have a friend that's paraplegic. When she gets a sore on her tush they have her wash it with white vinegar and then get as much air to it as possible.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Can you clip him? That may help keeping him cleaner and he may feel better? How's the weather in your area?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I went out to check on him this morning and was bummed to see him down again, then he whinnied and got up ALL BY HIMSELF and slowly walked over to me! This is a MAJOR step in the right direction 

I'm not sure about clipping him...it just got into the 20's a few nights ago so it is still nippy. I did chop most of his hair off with scissors...he was soooo hairy, lol.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Well, we just spent the last few hours with Mr. Santa Clause! Since he had been up in the barn for several hours, I brought him up to the kid's play yard so he could enjoy the nice weather and eat some grass. He seemed in good spirits and we spent about an hour brushing him out. I am amazed at how clear and bright his eyes look now! I have attached some pics...as well as one of the places missing hair on his leg I was talking about. They are completely dry now, and I noticed when I was brushing around them the hair was coming out in clumps and the clumps had some skin on the end of them...all of it dry. The dog keeps wanting to lick it clean...and the pony doesn't mind. Should I let her lick it or not? Any other advice?

Do you think he is spoiled? As if the whole yard of grass wasn't enough, my kids also picked him a sandbox bucket full of grass and were hand feeding it to him the whole time, haha, he loved it!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Linsay2231, that pretty little girl of yours is best medicine for you can possibly give him.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Linsay2231 said:


> I'm not sure about clipping him...it just got into the 20's a few nights ago so it is still nippy. I did chop most of his hair off with scissors...he was soooo hairy, lol.


I wouldn't clip him yet. His hair is ugly but it's not dangerous - not at those temperatures. 

I just picked up a dog shedding rake for my mini and have been amazed at how well it's worked to get the loose hair out. Something like this:

Amazon.com: Evolution W6110 Grooming Undercoat Rake with Rotating Teeth, Double Row: Pet Supplies

Mine is a single row but I was trying to find the double row and they were sold out at PetSmart. But either would work. Much better than the typical shedding "blade" that we use on our short haired horses.

Good luck!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks better. His eyes don't look as sad as they did. I thing your daughter is good medicine.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

The pony was up and down on his own today with no coaxing at all. We let him out to get some grass for a few hours and things are looking up


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

This is what I was using to brush him....it actually is for dogs and works awesome 

Amazon.com: FURminator Long Hair deShedding Tool for Large Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

He is doing wonderful today! I didn't see him lay down once today and he is walking around without stiffness for the first time that I have ever seen. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

So happy to read that he is up and around on his own today  Go pony, go!


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

When I took the pony outside today he TROTTED for a few seconds!!! :-D


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome! Sounds like he is on the mend.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That's great news!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Oh what GREAT news!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------

